# Whats this and who made it?



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Can anybody id this engine and who made it? Pete


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

I believe its a dash 9-44CW

possibly athearn


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The closest I can find to this model is the Atlas U23-B and that doesn't have the raised part at the rear top. Otherwise it's a perfect match. The dash 9-44cw trucks don't match.Pete


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Judging by the "bump" on the rear it's a u25-b, not a u23-b. As to maker, not sure as HO is unfamiliar territory to me.
U25-B pic

Carl


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

It definitely has Athearn Handrails, GE c30-7 would be correct I think.
Craig

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GE_C30-7

Numbers are correct series for C30-7 too

Here is a prototype BN pic

http://www.kiwibonds.com/teh3/teh3 t3 bnsf bn sf c30-7.JPG


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Strange, BN 5460 isn't on the BN loco roster, neither is 5461. However 5459 and 5462 are listed as U 28B's
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoList.aspx?id=BN&Page=19

Now using Googlefoo 5460 on BNSF is listed as a C-44 9w, as is 5459 and 5462.
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locolist.aspx?id=BNSF&Page=42

Sorry Pete, haven't a clue. My Googlefoo has failed me.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It's a Athearn U30-B
U-Boats are my favs!


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

I had thought the front did not look curved enough for the U boat, of course I don't own any, so not sure. Looking now I am definitely off.

And boy was I dyslexic when I looked up those numbers.

Craig


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

JackC said:


> Strange, BN 5460 isn't on the BN loco roster, neither is 5461. However 5459 and 5462 are listed as U 28B's
> http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoList.aspx?id=BN&Page=19


That just means there's no photo of it on that site. That is by no means a roster information site.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

brylerjunction said:


> I believe its a dash 9-44CW


Not even close.

It's also not a C30-7, that has 3-axle trucks. (That's what the "C" indicates in GE model numbers). 

The model has a sticker on the roof that seems to identify it as a B23-7, but that's wrong as well.

I think that JackC has it with U28. The features seem to match. Possibly a U23B. Looks a bit similar at first glance. (GE's U-series isn't really my area of expertise) The U25B has an extra boxy bit raising the walkway by the radiators, so that's not it.



brylerjunction said:


> possibly athearn


Here I agree, those formed wire handrail stanchions are definitely the old Athearn blue-box handrail design.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Probably worth Millions


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like either a U-23-B series, possibly a 25...I am pretty sure its not a Dash 9 anything, as I have one in CSX and it looks nothing like that, plus thats a pug nose engine...


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

I think NIMT has it, with those side windows and the steps and boxes, U30b, I think the numbers close too...

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/pictures/19438/BN5472.JPG

Craig


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Is this it?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW! Such a range of answers. Now that I am throughly confusilated I think that the U-28 covers it very well. Thanks for all the info guys but Southern seems to have hit the nail on the head. That's a great link too and I can sure use the exploded view of the innards. This engine is a basket case but if i can get it cleaned up and maybe repainted it may be a good engine. Have to get into the guts of it now. Thanks again to everybody. Pete


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't take the credit, Sean (NIMT) nailed it I just googled it and clicked on imagines.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Athearns can always be cleaned up and brought back to life!

Craig


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope so. Pete


----------

